# Heat considerations



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Our first heat is upon us right as we’re closing in on 8 months. Anything I need to consider? As far as our routine, training, etc. Of course I know to keep any eye on her when outside and to keep her away from intact male dogs. She went into heat after a great protection session this morning. I guess she’s growing up lol. This is my first female dog so I’ll take any suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Just make sure to have a way to deal with the blood. We used underwear and some lined dog diapers. Both worked decent. Apart from that she was real low energy during her heats, clingy, and seemed a bit down. Therefore, I wouldn't expect much out of her during training, if you were planning on doing any.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PET PARENTS Washable Male & Female Dog Diapers, Princess, Small: 9 to 15-in waist, 3 count - Chewy.com


Buy Pet Parents Washable Male & Female Dog Diapers, Princess, Small: 9 to 15-in waist, 3 count at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





And don't bother training her to much. Their brains fall out and it will only irritate you.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Sometimes they can get clingy and other times they just want to be left alone.

Keep her on a leash when out and try and walk her away from other dogs and bitches. I walk mine when no one is around, either very early in the morning or very late at night.

Some bitches discharge blood more than others and some less. Some constantly keep themselves clean in that area and others not as much.

If spotting becomes a problem in the house, there are diapers available but I've never used them on any of my bitches.

I add chlorophyll liquid to the feed when my bitch is in season as it helps to mask the smell from males.

If you're in training classes, just let the trainer know that she is in season, they may ask you to keep away until she has finished.

My trainer in both obedience and protection work insisted that I carried on bringing her to classes as he believed that it would teach the other owners more control over their dogs. I never had a problem in the classes and the dogs were not interested in her and remained focused on the decoy.

So they were either well trained or gay

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

We have the diapers. We were prepared. Knew it was coming. Thanks everyone for the advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I tried using diapers on Scarlet. Haha. She took them off. Repeatedly. She’s not that messy, so I just deal with it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> I tried using diapers on Scarlet. Haha. She took them off. Repeatedly. She’s not that messy, so I just deal with it.


Faren just licks around hers. She hates being dirty.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

We kept the same routine when Josie went into her first heat, training, walking daily, usual weekly hike without running into problems. Used diapers but also let her have some time without them on to lessen the risk of irritation. Since her first heat i have started adding chlorophyll to their water.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Previous females have been moody, clingy, and sometimes a bit ditzy, but I haven't observed behavioral changes with Cava. She's about 2 weeks into her 3rd heat and has always been super clean, she licks herself and any drips on the hardwood floor or carpet so we're lucky to even notice when she goes into heat. When Keef was here, he'd let us know but he was gone by heat #2. Even though he'd been neutered for years, he was still very interested when Halo and then Cava went into heat and would try to hump them. 

The only time I use a diaper with Cava is at flyball practice. She probably doesn't even need it since she's never loose around our intact males and isn't really dripping but I use it anyway because the owner of one of my teammates has asked me to. It's a bit annoying because she ALWAYS manages to pee wearing it at least once and sometimes a couple of times, lol. I toss the the pad, rinse it out and hang it on a branch, and put it back on her wet the next time I take her out on the field. At home, it's a non-issue.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Gwyllgi said:


> Sometimes they can get clingy and other times they just want to be left alone.
> 
> Keep her on a leash when out and try and walk her away from other dogs and bitches. I walk mine when no one is around, either very early in the morning or very late at night.
> 
> ...


😂 this is basically what my trainer said. 🙊 Besides the lab who was worked after my female couldn’t stop sniffing the ground and ended up with an erection 🤣 he was just there for the Ob part of the IGP training. All the IGP dogs sniffed the ground for a minute and then went on about their day


----------

